# Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s



## NeRo1987 (11. November 2013)

*Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Hallo liebe Community,

gerade noch vor Verkaufsstart der neuen PlayStation 4 ändert Sony seine AGB´s der Playstation 4 was Software etc. angeht.

Die wichtigsten Änderungen  im folgenden (zitiert von AGBs):

"*4.    Software ist lizenziert*
4.1.    Jegliche Software ist  lizenziert, nicht verkauft. Dies bedeutet, dass Sie die Rechte erworben  haben, die Software so zu nutzen, wie es in den Bedingungen erläutert  ist, jedoch nicht, dass Sie Eigentümer der Software sind. Bei  Nichteinhaltung der Bedingungen behalten wir es uns vor, Ihre Lizenz zu  beenden, was bedeutet, dass Sie nicht länger das Recht besitzen, die  Software zu benutzen.

*7.    Weiterverkauf*
7.1.    Sie dürfen weder Disc-basierte Software  noch Software-Downloads weiterverkaufen, insofern dies nicht  ausdrücklich von uns autorisiert wurde. Ist der Herausgeber ein  Drittanbieter, so wird zusätzlich von diesem Drittanbieter eine  Erlaubnis benötigt.

*14.    Überwachen wir das PSN?*
14.1.    Ja, aber wir können nicht  alle PSN-Aktivitäten überwachen und verpflichten uns auch nicht, dies  zu tun. Wir behalten uns aber das Recht vor, all Ihre PSN-Aktivitäten  nach eigenem Ermessen zu überwachen oder abzuspeichern und jegliche  Ihrer UGM nach eigenem Ermessen zu löschen, ohne Sie darüber zu  benachrichtigen. Ihre Nutzung des PSN und unseren Community-Funktionen  können abgespeichert und gesammelt werden oder uns von anderen Nutzern,  wie in 13.1 beschrieben, übermittelt werden. Jegliche Informationen, die  auf diese Weise gesammelt werden, z. B. Ihre UGM, Inhalte mit Ihrer  Stimme und Textnachrichten, Gameplay-Videos, Zeit und Ort Ihrer  Aktivitäten, Ihr Name, Ihre PSN-Online-ID und IP-Adresse können von uns  oder einer unserer Tochtergesellschaften dazu genutzt werden, diese  Nutzungsbedingungen und die SEN-Nutzungsbedingungen durchzusetzen, um  Gesetze einzuhalten, um unsere Rechte, die der Lizenzgeber und Nutzer zu  schützen und um die persönliche Sicherheit unserer Mitarbeiten und  Nutzer zu gewährleisten.
 14.2.    Die Nutzung von Community-Funktionen, die auf Ihrem  Autorisierten System und der autorisierten Software veröffentlicht  wurden, sind in Verbindung mit den Vereinbarungen in Klausel 10.1 zu  verstehen und setzen daher nicht die Klauseln 6.2 und 6.5 außer Kraft."


*Quelle:*
Softwarenutzungsbedingungen*-*Rechtliche Informationen und Hinweise



_Mein Gedanke: _Sehr frecher Zug von Sony, besonders was die Herausgabe und Speicherung der Daten betrifft. Microsoft wurde durch einen Shitstorm zum Umdenken gebracht, 
Sony macht es eben nun auf die leise Art und Weise; Kunden "könnten ja somit keinen Wind davon bekommen".


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Interessant wäre, wie die Nutzungsbedingungen vorher aussahen. Denn ich bezweifle, dass da vorher etwas großartig anderes drin stand.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Einfach das Gerät nicht kaufen. Sony wird dann zum Umdenken gezwungen. Anders scheinen es die Unternehmen ja nicht zu begreifen.


----------



## DerpMonstah (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Danke für die tolle News Captain Obvious. Was kommt als nächstes, etwa dass Wasser nass macht?


----------



## NeRo1987 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Danke für die tolle News Captain Obvious. Was kommt als nächstes, etwa dass Wasser nass macht?


 
Naja du brauchst die News ja nicht zu Lesen, wenn keine Interesse.

Ich find die Neuigkeiten jedoch schon wichtig, wer kann sich denn nicht an dieses Video erinnern:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWSIFh8ICaA


----------



## Sepulzera (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Dann halt doch die SteamBox.
So nicht Kameraden!


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Die ist auch nicht besser,


----------



## Locuza (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Dann halt doch die SteamBox.
> So nicht Kameraden!


 Da gelten vermutlich 1 zu 1 die selben Regeln


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Dann halt doch die SteamBox.
> So nicht Kameraden!


 
Wenn dann musst Du Dir nen SNES kaufen. Die Games gehören dann wirklich Dir und die kannst Du auch verticken. Internet zum überwachen gibts auch nicht. Das waren noch Zeiten. Ich werde alt...


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



> 7.1. Sie dürfen weder Disc-basierte Software noch Software-Downloads weiterverkaufen, insofern dies nicht ausdrücklich von uns autorisiert wurde. Ist der Herausgeber ein Drittanbieter, so wird zusätzlich von diesem Drittanbieter eine Erlaubnis benötigt.


Das ist der einzige interessante Punkt, denn es ist fraglich, wie und ob sie so etwas durchsetzen können und wollen. 
Der Rest ist schon fast Standard.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Interessant zu wissen. Trotz allem werde ich mir die Konsole zulegen.


----------



## bludi007 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn dann musst Du Dir nen SNES kaufen. Die Games gehören dann wirklich Dir und die kannst Du auch verticken. Internet zum überwachen gibts auch nicht. Das waren noch Zeiten. Ich werde alt...


 
Das waren noch schöne Zeiten.
Cassette rein und einfach los spielen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Ich glaube, dass dieses oder letztes Jahr ein neues Game für das SNES raus kam, also wird die Konsole noch unterstützt.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. November 2013)

Interessante news. Mich würde auch interessieren was in 10 jahren alles so in den AGBs steht


----------



## Zeus18 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Bestimmt keine große Veränderungen.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist der einzige interessante Punkt, denn es ist fraglich, wie und ob sie so etwas durchsetzen können und wollen.
> Der Rest ist schon fast Standard.


 
Das ist in DE nicht erlaubt den (Wieder)Verkauf von  Software zu verbieten wird das keinen Bestand haben.
Da haben schon andere auf den Deckel bekommen.


----------



## crae (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

@Nailgun: Stimmt, können sie fast nicht bringen, denn man erwirbt die Software (eine Kopie) ja käuflich und kann somit eigentlich tun und lassen was man will. Auch die Lizenz müsste man weiterverkaufen dürfen, es ist doch das Eigentum von einem selber. 

mfg, crae


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das ist der einzige interessante Punkt, denn es ist fraglich, wie und ob sie so etwas durchsetzen können und wollen.
> Der Rest ist schon fast Standard.


 
Ganz einfach. Jede Kopie des Spiels hat auf dem Datenträger Fest eine ID. Diese ID wird bei Sony mit deiner PS4 ID gekoppelt. Hast du vorher nicht gefragt ob du das Spiel (Software) verkaufen willst, ist sie unweigerlich mit deiner ID der PS4 verbunden. Du kannst dann nur auf anderen Konsolen das Spiel zocken wenn diese offline ist. Solltest du jedoch auch nru einmal mit der anderen Konsole online gehen, gleicht sie die ID's der Games mit ihrer Datenbank ab und sperrt die Lizenz, solltest du vorher nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt haben.

Und da wurde gegen die Xbox One gebasht. Dieses Szenario finde ich wesentlich schlimmer. Und machbar ist es.



crae schrieb:


> @Nailgun: Stimmt, können sie fast nicht bringen,  denn man erwirbt die Software (eine Kopie) ja käuflich und kann somit  eigentlich tun und lassen was man will. Auch die Lizenz müsste man  weiterverkaufen dürfen, es ist doch das Eigentum von einem selber.
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Falsch bei jeder Software, egal ob auf einem physischen Datenträger oder als Download erwibst du immer nur die Lizenz. Das einzige was du wirklich kaufst ist der Datenträger auf dem die Software (und da spielt es keine Rolle ob es ein Spiel, OS oder andere Programme sind).

Die letzten Urteile besagen auch nur, das es dir möglich sein muss eine erworbene Lizenz weiter zu verkaufen. Dies schliesst die Änderung der AGB auch nicht aus. Du musst halt erst um Erlaubnis fragen


----------



## OctoCore (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist in DE nicht erlaubt den Verkauf von Software zuverbieten wird das keinen Bestand haben.
> Da haben schon andere auf den Deckel bekommen.


 
Wenn mit einem Account verknüpft, dann schon - siehe Valve/Steam. Die kriegen keinen auf den Deckel, wie die Praxis zeigt.

Ansonsten - der Kunde bekommt die AGBs, die er verdient.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn mit einem Account verknüpft, dann schon - siehe Valve/Steam.


 Nein, auch dort wird ein Verstoß gesehen. Ein Urteil gibt es dazu, da heißt es warten.


----------



## mitverachtung (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Naja du brauchst die News ja nicht zu Lesen, wenn keine Interesse.
> 
> Ich find die Neuigkeiten jedoch schon wichtig, wer kann sich denn nicht an dieses Video erinnern:
> 
> Official PlayStation Used Game Instructional Video - YouTube



Möchte dich ja nicht ins schlechte Licht rücken, aber wo wird etwas in dem Video von VERKAUF gesagt/gezeigt? 
Da wird lediglich eine Disc verliehen, aber nicht verkauft.
Sony MUSS die AGB so gestalten um die Publisher halt auf der eigenen Seite zu haben - verfolgt wird das ganze wohl eher weniger.
Zu mal die alten AGBs zu 98%iger Wahrscheinlichekeit exakt den selben Passus enthielten.


----------



## crae (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

@scorpio: Es spielt keine Rolle was ich kaufe, ich kaufe etwas und genau das darf ich auch weiterverkaufen, da muss man nicht diskutieren. Was ich käuflich erwerbe, darf ich laut deutschem Recht ja wohl auch weiterverkaufen.

mfg, crae


----------



## Freakless08 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



crae schrieb:


> @scorpio: Es spielt keine Rolle was ich kaufe, ich kaufe etwas und genau das darf ich auch weiterverkaufen, da muss man nicht diskutieren. Was ich käuflich erwerbe, darf ich laut deutschem Recht ja wohl auch weiterverkaufen.
> 
> mfg, crae


 Na dann viel Spaß Steam/UPlay-/Originspiele die in deinem Account verknüpft sind zuverkaufen oder Musik die online gekauft wurde (itunes etc.).


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Bestimmt keine große Veränderungen.



Ich denk schon das die sich bis dahin noch so einiges neues einfallen lassen. Das wird von jahr zu jahr verrückter.


----------



## Deeron (11. November 2013)

crae schrieb:


> @scorpio: Es spielt keine Rolle was ich kaufe, ich kaufe etwas und genau das darf ich auch weiterverkaufen, da muss man nicht diskutieren. Was ich käuflich erwerbe, darf ich laut deutschem Recht ja wohl auch weiterverkaufen.  mfg, crae


Nochmal vlt etwas deutlicher:   
Beim kauf eines Spiels im Geschäft erwirbst du... 
a) Eigentum und besitz an dem Datenträger 
b) Besitz an den Daten (nicht das Eigentum)
 c) Eigentum und Besitz der Nutzungsrechte für die Daten  
Ein Kauf, 3 Geschäfte. 
Da man in Deutschland nur das rechtlich wirksam verkaufen kann, wovon man das Eigentumsrecht hat, kannst du zwar die Nutzungsrechte an dritte verkaufen aber der Eigentümer der Daten ist weiterhin der Entwickler/Publisher.   Folglich ganz dieser dir auch ganz legitim und vom deutschen Gesetz abgesegnet einen Wiederverkauf der Nutzungsrechte UND des Datenträgers rechtswirksam verbieten.   

Ps.: Beim Kauf eines Spiels als Download erwirbst du... 
a) Besitz an den Daten 
b) Eigentum und Besitz der Nutzungsrechte an den Daten  

Edit: Und genau mit diesem Inhalt stehts auch schon seit geraumer zeit in sämtlichen AGBs... Nichts neues für mich persönlich


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Jede Kopie des Spiels hat auf dem Datenträger Fest eine ID. Diese ID wird bei Sony mit deiner PS4 ID gekoppelt. Hast du vorher nicht gefragt ob du das Spiel (Software) verkaufen willst, ist sie unweigerlich mit deiner ID der PS4 verbunden. Du kannst dann nur auf anderen Konsolen das Spiel zocken wenn diese offline ist. Solltest du jedoch auch nru einmal mit der anderen Konsole online gehen, gleicht sie die ID's der Games mit ihrer Datenbank ab und sperrt die Lizenz, solltest du vorher nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt haben.
> 
> Und da wurde gegen die Xbox One gebasht. Dieses Szenario finde ich wesentlich schlimmer. Und machbar ist es.


Das ist ja das Problem. 
Zuerst machen sie sich über MS lustig und dann kommt sowas, weswegen ich skeptisch bin, ob sie damit durch kommen. 

Mir persönlich ist das relativ egal, da ich meine PS+ Games sowieso nicht verkaufen kann und auch sonst so ziemlich alles behalte, aber mit dem positiven Image wird es dann vorbei sein.


----------



## matty2580 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Das positive Image war auch völlig unbegründet.
Allein schon den Datenklauskandal und die vielen Probleme mit dem Netzwerk 2011 hätten die User nicht so schnell vergessen dürfen.
It's not a trick, it's a pony....


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Ich habe es nicht vergessen
Aber ich bin nicht die Masse.


----------



## hanfi104 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



> *4.    Software ist lizenziert*
> 4.1.    Jegliche Software ist  lizenziert, nicht verkauft. Dies  bedeutet, dass Sie die Rechte erworben  haben, die Software so zu  nutzen, wie es in den Bedingungen erläutert  ist, jedoch nicht, dass Sie  Eigentümer der Software sind. Bei  Nichteinhaltung der Bedingungen  behalten wir es uns vor, Ihre Lizenz zu  beenden, was bedeutet, dass Sie  nicht länger das Recht besitzen, die  Software zu benutzen.


Absolut nichts neues



> *7.    Weiterverkauf*
> 7.1.    Sie dürfen weder Disc-basierte Software  noch Software-Downloads  weiterverkaufen, insofern dies nicht  ausdrücklich von uns autorisiert  wurde. Ist der Herausgeber ein  Drittanbieter, so wird zusätzlich von  diesem Drittanbieter eine  Erlaubnis benötigt.


Intressiert doch kein Schwein

Punkt 14 ist auch nichts neues, macht doch Steam und Konsorten auch


----------



## maikeru (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

naja ich finde die Ps4 zwar von der Hardware her spannend, besonders das mit dem gddrram, uma und hsa.

Kaufen werde ich mir so ne hermetisch abgerigelte box jedoch nichtmehr.

wenn man bedenkt:

letztes oder vorletztes jahr war das psn ewigkeiten nicht erreichbar,
mit jeder hardwarerevision/softwareversion wurde der funktionsumfang immer weiter eingeschränkt.
auch gestört haben mich manche dinge der 360:
Ich wurde immer augefordert upzudaten, und es kam immer mehr werbung, werbung zu spielen, zu filmen u.v.m
das dashboard downgraden ging nich, nichtmal auf updates verzichten.

Darum kommt mir weder so eine Dumbstation noch ne Spybox ins Haus. So etwas gehört einfach nicht unterstützt.

nur eine Frage aus Interesse:

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei der wiiu aus? wird man dort auch in solche Knebelverträge gepresst?


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Niemand zwingt einen Kinect zu nutzen.


----------



## OctoCore (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, auch dort wird ein Verstoß gesehen. Ein Urteil gibt es dazu, da heißt es warten.


 
Das einzige Urteil, von dem ich gehört habe, fiel positiv für Valve aus.
Was es noch gibt, ist eine Klage der Verbraucherzentrale - da heißt es warten.


----------



## sessecun (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Die wichtigsten Änderungen  im folgenden (zitiert von AGBs):
> 
> "*4.    Software ist lizenziert*
> 4.1.    [...] behalten wir es uns vor, Ihre Lizenz zu  beenden, was bedeutet, dass Sie nicht länger das Recht besitzen, die  Software zu benutzen.
> ...



In meinen Augen einfach nicht tragbar. Sie können dir einfach die Lizenz zum Spielen entziehen? Das wird wahrscheinlich auch für die ganzen Onlinepässe gelten. Diese Änderrungen sind einfach untragbar, auch wenn ich glaube das sie nur anders formuliert wurden als sie zuvor waren.
Trotzdem glaube ich nicht das "normale" Spieler keine Veränderungen mitbekommen werden.


----------



## maikeru (11. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Accountbindung ist blöd, keine Frage.
Hatte letztens den Fall das meine Freundin und ich gleizeitig spielen wollten ---> lag beides auf meinem Origin Account --->ergo lief nicht --->blöd.

Weiterverkauf von digitaler Güter sehe ich gelassener, vorallem wenn dies mit geringeren Preisen einhergeht.

Was wiederum Saudoof ist wenn ich mir ein Retailspiel kaufe, also mit Box, DVD undso
und dieses dann an einen Account gebunden wird + zusätzlich nichtmehr weiterzuverkaufen ist ---> da komme ich mir dann echt veräppelt vor.
btw: nie wieder sowas wie SimCity!


----------



## kühlprofi (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Stinknormale AGB's, wem das nicht passt muss die PS 4 ja nicht kaufen


----------



## jamie (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Wer braucht schon die NSA?
Naja, ändert sowieso nix, weil kein Schwein die AGB liest.
Bei Origin habe ich (und viele andere auch) das boykottiert, hier wird's die meisten wohl eher nicht jucken. liegt einfach an der Zielgruppe.


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> _Mein Gedanke: _Sehr frecher Zug von Sony, besonders was die Herausgabe und Speicherung der Daten betrifft. Microsoft wurde durch einen Shitstorm zum Umdenken gebracht,
> Sony macht es eben nun auf die leise Art und Weise; Kunden "könnten ja somit keinen Wind davon bekommen".


Jop. Sony hat einfach nur gewartet bis sich der medien und user mob die Hörner ausreichend und vor allem zu Unrecht an der X1 abgestoßen hat. Jetzt kommen Sie Scheibchenweise per Salamitaktik mit immer mehr Infos an und niemanden interessiert es mehr. Das ist der eigentliche PR clou. 

MfG


----------



## crae (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

@Deeron: Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage darf mir der Publisher das denn verbieten? Ich kaufe zwar nicht das Spiel selber bloß eine Lizenz, aber diese gehört dann auch mir, auch wenn sie das Spiel betrifft. Aber es ist sowieso egal, ich kann auch Steam-Accounts und somit Spiele verkaufen, auch wenn das gegen die AGB verstößt, sie merken es sowieso nicht.

mfg, crae


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie gegen die XBox One gewettert wird und bei der PS4 alles kein Problem ist.
Habe auch noch nie verstanden, warum so gegen die Funktionen der One als Multimedia All-In-One-Gerät angegangen wird. Bei der PS3 war es doch DAS Ding, und nun hat sie die Xbox und auf einmal ist es Sche*ße?
Ich werde mir keine von den Drecksdingern kaufen, dafür hab ich meinen PC viel zu liebgewonnen


----------



## Schinken (12. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Herrlich wie durch Gewohnheit alles weniger schlimm zu werden scheint... Immer wieder dieselben Kommentare:,, Is doch ganz normal, sind halt Standard AGB's!'' Na und, weils alle machen wirds besser? Also wars 1933 ******* Kommunisten zu erschießen und 1940 ok, weil ,,Standard''?!? Kranke Logik, faule Logik, keine Logik...


----------



## Deeron (12. November 2013)

crae schrieb:


> @Deeron: Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage darf mir der Publisher das denn verbieten? Ich kaufe zwar nicht das Spiel selber bloß eine Lizenz, aber diese gehört dann auch mir, auch wenn sie das Spiel betrifft. Aber es ist sowieso egal, ich kann auch Steam-Accounts und somit Spiele verkaufen, auch wenn das gegen die AGB verstößt, sie merken es sowieso nicht.  mfg, crae



Die Rechtsgrundlage ist die, dass der Entwickler/Publisher immernoch Eigentümer des Materials ist. 
Der Eigentümer hat immer ein unmittelbares Recht in die verwendung seiner Sachen einzugreifen, solange man nur Besitzer der Sachen ist und lediglich eine Nutzungserlaubnis sein Eigentun nennen darf. 
Wenn du Eigentum an den Spieldaten erlangen würdest, müsste dir der Entwickler den gesamten Quellcode zur Verfügung stellen.

Anderes Beispiel:
Meine Freundin hatte ein Fotoshooting mit einem beruflichen Fotografen.
Sie hat eine Kopie der Originalfotos auf CD bekommen.
Sie ist in dem Moment Besitzering und Eigentümerin der Fotos.
Der Fotograf hat zur eigenen Verwendung auch die Bilder behalten dürfen. Er ist also Besitzer der Fotos und Eigentümer einer Nutzungserlaubnis für die Bilder um sie ausschließlich auf seiner Homepage auszustellen.
Diese Nutzungsrechte kann er nicht ohne weiteres an jemand anderes verkaufen, da meine Freundin immernoch Eigentümerin der Fotos ist und die Nutzungserlaubnis einen Verkauf der Lizenz ausschließt.

Es ist immer und überall Besitz und Eigentum zu unterscheiden.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



jamie schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon die NSA?
> Naja, ändert sowieso nix, weil kein Schwein die AGB liest.
> Bei Origin habe ich (und viele andere auch) das boykottiert, hier wird's die meisten wohl eher nicht jucken. liegt einfach an der Zielgruppe.



Was hast du boykottiert ? Origin macht ja gar keine Datenzugriffe auf private Daten.


----------



## AnthraX (13. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist in DE nicht erlaubt den (Wieder)Verkauf von  Software zu verbieten wird das keinen Bestand haben.
> Da haben schon andere auf den Deckel bekommen.



ZB ? Valve kümmert sich bis heute einen Dreck darum bei Steam, und alle feiern es auch noch -.- so schlimm wie steam können Xbox und PS zusammen nicht werden. Und das sage ich als hauptsächlich PC Spieler


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

zB SAP
Dort stand auch was von ausdrücklicher Genehmigung drin.


----------



## kühlprofi (13. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Also ich als Unternehmer würde mein Netzwerk auch überwachen - täten sie es nicht - wäre das mMn noch viel schlimmer


----------



## belle (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



AnthraX schrieb:


> ZB ? Valve kümmert sich bis heute einen Dreck darum bei Steam, und alle feiern es auch noch -.- so schlimm wie steam können Xbox und PS zusammen nicht werden. Und das sage ich als hauptsächlich PC Spieler


 Da hast du schon recht, aber viele Leute wollen garnicht weiterverkaufen. Hätte ich damals HL2 verkauft, wäre ich Jahre später nie zum Cinematic Mod gekommen


----------



## DaStash (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Jop, deshalb verstehe ich ja auch nicht immer diese Debatten bezüglich Wiederverkauf.

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



belle schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht, aber viele Leute wollen garnicht weiterverkaufen.


 
Vielen Leuten wurde das aber auf Steam im laufe der Zeit anerzogen.

Es gibt auch nicht wirklich eine Moeglichkeit.
Auf der anderen Seite wirkt ja Valve geschickt dagegen mit ihren Summersales usw.
Da wird die Lust auf gebrauchte Spiele doch etwas gedaemmt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Jop, deshalb verstehe ich ja auch nicht immer diese Debatten bezüglich Wiederverkauf.
> 
> MfG



Ueber irgendetwas muss man doch mosern


----------



## belle (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielen Leuten wurde das aber auf Steam im laufe der Zeit anerzogen.


 Auch das stimmt definitiv, allerdings trifft das nicht auf mich zu. Ich habe noch einige alte Perlen im Schrank (z.B. Vampire: The Masquerade)


----------



## crae (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Update: 

PlayStation 4: Sony erlaubt Gebraucht-Verkauf doch - News - CHIP Online

...man darf Spiele die man NICHT digital erworben hat (und somit an den acc gebunden) weiterverkaufen, verschenken, ...

mfg, crae


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Dann sollen sie das in die AGB schreiben.


----------



## Chimera (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie das in die AGB schreiben.


 

Ist doch schön, wie es der Herr umschreibt: "..dass die Passagen in den Nutzungsbedingungen für dem europäischen PSN-Store notwendig und von Anwälten ausgedacht seien." Aha, dann sind wieder mal die ganz bösen Anwälte Schuld, dass es da zu Missverständnissen führte


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Der EuGH hat nicht zwischen Downloads und Datenträgen unterschieden.


----------



## Jonnymcmod (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen Pc, bessere Grafik und die Spiele kosten nur die hälfte 
Was schade ist hab mich echt auf die Ps4 gefreut


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Der EuGH hat nicht zwischen Downloads und Datenträgen unterschieden.


Dafür hat er davor erlaubt, Spiele an einen nicht verkaufbaren Account zu binden. 
Das ist so als ob ich das Haus von meinem Nachbarn verkaufen darf, solange er Besitzer bleibt und ich nie Geld dafür sehe.


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Ist es eigentlich nicht, denn im Gegensatz zum Spiel gehört dir das Haus nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Das Spiel gehört mir nicht, lediglich das Nutzungsrecht. 
Aber wir könnten auch eine Mietwohnung als Beispiel nehmen, wenn dir damit wohler ist, aber das würde dann nicht so bekloppt klingen.


----------



## DaStash (16. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Hast auch wieder Recht. Wir sollten lieber bei Autovergleichen bleiben. 

MfG


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Jonnymcmod schrieb:


> Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinen Pc, bessere Grafik und die Spiele kosten nur die hälfte
> Was schade ist hab mich echt auf die Ps4 gefreut


 
LOL, nur weil Sony das PSN Netzwerk überwacht wechselst du wieder zum PC? Vollkommen absurd!


----------



## TheMiz (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Lass ihn doch. Die Aussage "Spiele kosten nur die Hälfte" zeigt doch schon überdeutlich wie wenig Ahnung er hat.
Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Irgendwann hat JEDER die ständige Aufrüst-Spirale satt, und den immensen Wertverfall von PC-Hardware.
Auf Konsole bekommt man jedes Spiel fast zum selben Preis wie am PC, wenn man klug kauft.
Der Ahnungslose 08/15-Otto der beim Gamestop kauft, zahlt halt drauf, dort kosten aber auch neue PC-Spiele 50-60€.


----------



## Zeus18 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Ich mein ja nur, wäre für mich halt komplett unplausibel.


----------



## TheMiz (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Gibt ja auch Leute die glauben sie werden von Kinect ausspioniert, und haben gleichzeitig einen Account bei:


Amazon
Facebook
Twitter
GMX / web.de / gmail etc.
Apple
Sony (SEN)
Ebay
etc.
Dass sie seit Jahren von jedem dieser Konzerne ausspioniert wurden ist natürlich völlig wurscht 
Willkommen im WWW!


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Auf Konsole bekommt man jedes Spiel fast zum selben Preis wie am PC, wenn man klug kauft.


Zeige mir dann bitte mal wo man XCOM The Bureau für 22€ bekommt und das vor Launch.
Wenn man dann noch Spec Ops The Line und XCOM Enemy Unkown dazurechnet sieht das mit dem Preis noch schlechter aus.

Auch wenn es ein Key war, als  Retail führe ich dann Remember Me ins fehlt 20 Pfund auch zum Launch des Spiels.


----------



## jamie (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch. Die Aussage "Spiele kosten nur die Hälfte" zeigt doch schon überdeutlich wie wenig Ahnung er hat.
> Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Irgendwann hat JEDER die ständige Aufrüst-Spirale satt, und den immensen Wertverfall von PC-Hardware.
> Auf Konsole bekommt man jedes Spiel fast zum selben Preis wie am PC, wenn man klug kauft.
> Der Ahnungslose 08/15-Otto der beim Gamestop kauft, zahlt halt drauf, dort kosten aber auch neue PC-Spiele 50-60€.


 

Allein schon der Steam-Sale ist unerreichbar. Mit Keys etc. will ich gar nicht erst kommen.
Und die "Aufrüstspierale" hole ich damit locker wieder raus. Zumal das ca. 200€ alle 3 Jahre (statt 500€ alle 7 Jahre) sind und ich dafür die Leistung dann habe, wenn ich sie brauche und in einer vernünftigen Optik spielen kann.


----------



## TheMiz (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Jaja, kennen wir eh - nen Haufen Geld für Hardware ausgeben, und dann keine 10€ für ein Spiel zahlen ... 
So sind sie, unsere PCler. Und dann auf der anderen Seite beschweren dass es nur Konsolenports gibt und kaum noch gescheite PC-exklusive Games

Erkennt wer den Fehler?


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Warum sollten wir mehr bezahlen als es auf der Seite eines OFFIZIELLEN Resellers kostet? (Im Falle von Keys)
Warum der Shop Remember Me für 20 Pfund raushauen konnte, wohlgemerkt mit Versand weiß ich auch nicht.



> und dann keine 10€ für ein Spiel zahlen ..


Sonst hätte ich keins der beiden Spiele gekauft, sondern einfach gewartet.
Da mein Interesse an diesen Spiel für mich nur den Preis den ich bezahlt habe rechtfertigt, ergibt sich daraus gar keine Änderung für den Publisher bzw Entwickler.
Da ist mir die Plattform dann auch egal, so warte ich auch bei anderen Spielen wie zB The Last of Us bis sie auf ein für mich angemessenes Preisniveau fallen und das liegt bei diesem Titel auch nur bei max 20€.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Na dann dürfte dem "Shitstorm" ja nichts mehr im Wege stehen....


----------



## jamie (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir mehr bezahlen als es auf der Seite eines OFFIZIELLEN Resellers kostet? (Im Falle von Keys)
> Warum der Shop Remember Me für 20 Pfund raushauen konnte, wohlgemerkt mit Versand weiß ich auch nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eben. Bioshock z.B. habe ich mir vorbestellt aber so viel Geld sind mir nicht alle Spiele wert. Ist es besser dann gar nicht zu kaufen? Nein, dann bekommen die Entwickler nämlich gar kein Geld.



> Jaja, kennen wir eh - nen Haufen Geld für Hardware ausgeben, und dann keine 10€ für ein Spiel zahlen ...
> So sind sie, unsere PCler. [...]


Das ja interessant, dass du weißt, wie viel ich für meinen Pc ausgegeben habe. Wie viel war's denn, hmm?


----------



## Shona (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Zeige mir dann bitte mal wo man XCOM The Bureau für 22€ bekommt und das vor Launch.


*Hust* The Bureau XCOM Declassified for PS3 | SimplyGames xD + Versand ist man bei 20,42€ -> http://dealspwn.de/search?search=XCOM+The+Bureau&platform=Alle+Systemehttp://dealspwn.de/PS3/the-bureau-xcom-declassified


----------



## jamie (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Shona schrieb:


> *Hust* The Bureau XCOM Declassified for PS3 | SimplyGames xD + Versand ist man bei 20,42€ -> Dealspwn | Die günstigsten Videospiel-Angebote | | Videospiel-Schnäppchen | Preisvergleich für alle Konsolenhttp://dealspwn.de/PS3/the-bureau-xcom-declassified


 
Dann lies doch mal das ganze Zitat. 



> [..] und das vor Launch.


----------



## Shona (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



jamie schrieb:


> Dann lies doch mal das ganze Zitat.


Ach das Spiel ist ja schon draußen  dachte das kommt noch aber das war XCOM: Enemy Within SORRY 

Trotzdem bekommt man Konsolen Spiele schon gut 15-20 Euro günstiger als in DE PS3 Coming Soon | PlayStation 3 Coming Soon Games from Zavvi | Free UK Delivery wobei da wieder das Problem besteht das die Konsolen es nicht annehmen da die Regionsperren da häufiger sind als am PC. Somit wäre das ansich aber im gleichen Preissegment wie bei PC Spielen, den die bekommt man in England ebenfalls soviel günstiger.

Beispiel an Watch Dogs
http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/watch-dogs/10616841.html (PC)
http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/ps3/watch-dogs/10616840.html (PS3)
http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/xbox-360/watch-dogs/10616839.html (XBOX360)
http://www.zavvi.com/games-ps4/watch-dogs/10784751.html (PS4)


----------



## jamie (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Shona schrieb:


> Ach das Spiel ist ja schon draußen  dachte das kommt noch aber das war XCOM: Enemy Within SORRY
> 
> Trotzdem bekommt man Konsolen Spiele schon gut 15-20 Euro günstiger als in DE PS3 Coming Soon | PlayStation 3 Coming Soon Games from Zavvi | Free UK Delivery wobei da wieder das Problem besteht das die Konsolen es nicht annehmen da die Regionsperren da häufiger sind als am PC. Somit wäre das ansich aber im gleichen Preissegment wie bei PC Spielen, den die bekommt man in England ebenfalls soviel günstiger.


 
Naja, das ist spielabhängig.
Aber tendenziell ist der Pc dahingehend billiger.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Zeige mir dann bitte mal wo man XCOM The Bureau für 22€ bekommt und das vor Launch.
> Wenn man dann noch Spec Ops The Line und XCOM Enemy Unkown dazurechnet sieht das mit dem Preis noch schlechter aus.
> 
> Auch wenn es ein Key war, als  Retail führe ich dann Remember Me ins fehlt 20 Pfund auch zum Launch des Spiels.


Die meisten zahlen vor dem Launch gar nichts. 
XCom - Enemy Unknown und Remember Me hab ich bei PS+ gratis bekommen und von den beiden wäre höchstens XCom in 10 Jahren noch interessant. Remember Me will man dann aber nicht mehr sehen und wer mir das nicht glaubt, sollte mal bei Youtube ein Video vom ersten Tomb Raider anschauen. Das hält man nicht aus.

@Shona
RegionLock gibt es bei der PS3 afaik nur bei einem einzigen Game.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Die PS3 hat keinen Region Lock, nur einen PSN Lock und eine Sprachensperre bei einigen Spielen.
PSN Codes gehen nur mit einem  ACC aus dem Land in dem sie gekauft wurden und Spiele die von Sony kommen haben in UK keine Deutsche Sprachausgabe bzw Texte.

Remember Me befindet sich neben Brothers A Tale of Two Sons und Call of Juarez Gunslinger in meinen Top Spielen des Jahres 2013, im Gegensatz zB zu Brütal Legends   Und ja alle 3 sind auch vor Bioshock Infinite.



> PS+ gratis bekommen


Du hast nichts gratis bekommen, du hast 50€ bezahlt um 12 Monate Spiele 12 Monate zu nutzen.
Wenn du eine 360 mit Gold hättest hättest du Gratis Spiele bekommen, da du diese behalten darfst und für das Onlinespielen eh zahlen musst.

@Shona
Da fehlt die Wii U Version, aber ich werde mir wegen den DLCs und weil ich nicht denke das der Titel ein Muss wird drauf verzichten, zumindest erstmal.


----------



## Shona (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die PS3 hat keinen Region Lock, nur einen PSN Lock und eine Sprachensperre bei einigen Spielen.
> PSN Codes gehen nur mit einem  ACC aus dem Land in dem sie gekauft wurden und Spiele die von Sony kommen haben in UK keine Deutsche Sprachausgabe bzw Texte.


 Das meinte ich eigentlich, danke  Wusste nur nicht mehr genau wie das war 



jamie schrieb:


> Naja, das ist spielabhängig.
> Aber tendenziell ist der Pc dahingehend billiger.


 Klar aber man muss auch sehen das die Konsolenspielen mehr Kosten als die PC Spiele (warum auch immer, hab ich nie verstanden).
Es stimmt aber vom Preis ansich ist der PC definitiv billiger bei Spielen von der Anschaffung her ist natürlich der PC teurer aber dafür bekommt man dann auch wieder bessere Grafik. Somit gleicht sich das dann wieder aus.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

@turbo
Weswegen habe ich wohl PS+ dazu geschrieben und extra erwähnt, was in 10 Jahren noch interessant ist? 
Das bei der XBox habe ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich angeschaut, aber sonderlich interessant sieht es nicht aus, denn bei PS+ bekomme ich ab nächsten Monat für drei Plattformen "gratis" Games. 

@Shona
Sony und MS bekommen einen Teil des Verkaufpreises und deswegen sind die Games teurer, außer man besorgt sie sich günstig bis gratis, was wegen fehlender Accountbindung ja sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



> für drei Plattformen


Bringt einem viel wenn man nur eine hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Ja, ich weiß, ist extrem fies von Sony.


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



maikeru schrieb:


> nur eine Frage aus Interesse:
> 
> Wie sieht das eigentlich bei der wiiu aus? wird man dort auch in solche Knebelverträge gepresst?


 
Nein, da ist es afaik deutlich weniger drastisch

Bei der Wii U (und eigentlich allen Nintendo Produkten momentan iirc) bekommt man zum Spiel eine Codekarte beigelegt, mit der man das Spiel registrieren kann (geschieht beim Kauf im Nintendo Shop automatisch). Man ist damit aber nur registrierter Käufer, die Disc funktioniert aber weiterhin in anderen Wii U Konsolen. Was man verpasst sind die Nintendopoints die man für die Registrierung bekommt, mit denen man Online bei Nintendo Goodies (auch Geld für Online Spielekäufe) kaufen kann, sonst nix


----------



## tommyracer01 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*

Haha was für ein genialer Schlag ins Gesicht der ganzen PS4-Fanboys. Weiter so Sony!


----------



## kühlprofi (21. November 2013)

*AW: Sony überwacht PSN Netzwerk - GROßE Änderung der AGB´s*



Shona schrieb:


> Das meinte ich eigentlich, danke  Wusste nur nicht mehr genau wie das war
> 
> 
> Klar aber man muss auch sehen das die Konsolenspielen mehr Kosten als die PC Spiele (warum auch immer, hab ich nie verstanden).
> Es stimmt aber vom Preis ansich ist der PC definitiv billiger bei Spielen von der Anschaffung her ist natürlich der PC teurer aber dafür bekommt man dann auch wieder bessere Grafik. Somit gleicht sich das dann wieder aus.



Der PC ist zwar teuerer, kann aber zu zig tausend anderen Aufgaben noch benutzt werden, die ps4 dagegen nicht (weniger umfangreich).


----------

